# new deed for Summer Bay?



## anne1125 (Aug 15, 2008)

I got a call for the free 4 day mid-week stay last night so I asked the nice man on the phone if he knew when the new deeds will be sent.  He said we will get a packet in the mail before the end of the year.

Has any other owner heard anything?

Anne


----------



## roadtriper (Aug 19, 2008)

*New Magazine*

Hi Anne,  no word on the Deeds, but I did recieve a nice full size color glossy  27 page Magazine/Brochure  called "Lifestyles" the official publication of Summer Bay Resorts.  Volume One, Issue One!   it highlights all the properties.
looks like Summer Bay just aquired Sunset Cove Resort in Marco Island Fla.

looks like they are up to 7 properties now?  Marco Island, Orlando, Las Vegas, Gattlinburg Tn., Pigeon Forge Tn, Farmington Mo,and Clarksville Mo. 

Nice write up on each area. and some owner info in the publication.  Kind of  Half sales Brochure/Half Newsletter    anyone else get their copy of this?  Thoughts?    RT


----------



## Sandy VDH (Aug 19, 2008)

roadtriper said:


> I did recieve a nice full size color glossy  27 page Magazine/Brochure  called "Lifestyles" the official publication of Summer Bay Resorts.  Volume One, Issue One!
> 
> 
> it highlights all the properties.
> looks like Summer Bay just aquired Sunset Cove Resort in Marco Island Fla.



I haven't gotten the mag yet, so I will look out for it.

My guess is that SB did not acquire the Sunset Cove Resort, but rather that they acquired some inventory.  It is also an Associate Resort for HGVC, and is on page 57 of their currently member guide.


----------



## JoeMO (Aug 19, 2008)

*Clarksville, MO?*

Roadtripper, 

What resort does Summber Bay have in Clarksville, MO?

Thanks, 
Joe


----------



## roadtriper (Aug 19, 2008)

JoeMO said:


> Roadtripper,
> 
> What resort does Summber Bay have in Clarksville, MO?
> 
> ...



Hi Joe,  thats a very good question!  they have Clarksville Mo. listed on the front of the brochure, but when I read through the Midwest resorts section it mentions Crown Point Lodge, Crown Point Links and Crown Valley Winery which are all in the Farmington area arent they?  dont know!  RT


----------



## roadtriper (Aug 19, 2008)

*It's a Mystery*

Joe, I figured I could make a simple phone call and find out about the Clarksville Property,   WRONG!   I called Midwest customer care, who didn't have a clue, who transfered me to reservations, who didn't have a clue, who transfered me to Sales, who tried to sign me up for a free visit to Crown Point, But didn't have a clue, who transfered me to cusomer care in ORLANDO who didn't have a clue, who transfered me back to sales at Crown Point, who still didn't have a clue!   nobody knows anything about any resort in Clarksville Mo.???   although it's listed on the front page of the mag and in Mr. Joe Scott's Welcoming letter inside the front cover it says *"Inside this debut issue you will find information on all our fine properties in Orlando,Fl.  Marco Island Fl.  Gatlinburg,Tn.  Pigeon Forge, Tn.  Farmington, Mo.   Clarksville,Mo.  and Las Vegas, NV."* 

So evidently it's a secret at this point!     Maybe Mr. Scott has purchased something and forgot to tell anyone about it?      I tried!    RT


----------



## JoeMO (Aug 21, 2008)

*Clarksville*

I think there is only one timeshare in Clarksville and it is not a Summer Bay.  Clarksville is only about an hour from me so it would be great if there was one there but I suspect it is a misprint.  It doesn't list it on the Summber Bay website.


----------



## JoeMO (Aug 22, 2008)

*It Is True*

Roadtriper, 

I got my Lifestyles magazine today (I don't know why you got yours in ME before I get mine in MO, but that's OK) and I called the Midwest Customer Care number to ask about the Clarksville Resort.  The guy checked with a manager and said that it is the Vacation Villas in Clarksville, MO.  I called Clarksville and they said it is true and has been that way for awhile.  He says it even says Summer Bay on the employees uniforms/shirts.  I also noticed that that resort is now a Silver Crown RCI Points Resort.

Vacation Villas at the Summit (#5772) is the name and RCI number.  Summer Bay keeps getting better and better.


----------



## Art4th (Aug 22, 2008)

I received my "Lifestyles" magazine on Monday here in upstate NY. I has some nice pictures of the new units in Vegas.


----------



## roadtriper (Aug 22, 2008)

JoeMO said:


> Roadtriper,
> 
> I got my Lifestyles magazine today (I don't know why you got yours in ME before I get mine in MO, but that's OK) and I called the Midwest Customer Care number to ask about the Clarksville Resort.  The guy checked with a manager and said that it is the Vacation Villas in Clarksville, MO.  I called Clarksville and they said it is true and has been that way for awhile.  He says it even says Summer Bay on the employees uniforms/shirts.  I also noticed that that resort is now a Silver Crown RCI Points Resort.
> 
> Vacation Villas at the Summit (#5772) is the name and RCI number.  Summer Bay keeps getting better and better.



Joe, I'm glad you found someone who knew!  I spoke with 6 people in at least 5 offices in 2 states and then emailed one of the high ups in SB mgmt and I couldn't get an answer!    I wonder why they aren't promoting it more?    too much, too fast maybe?    RT


----------



## Sandy VDH (Aug 23, 2008)

does summer bay have an internal exchange program?
other than RCI.


----------



## roadtriper (Aug 23, 2008)

*Soon I Hope*



Sandy Lovell said:


> does summer bay have an internal exchange program?
> other than RCI.



Sandy, nothing right now, but it sounds like there may be something on the Horizon.  on page 3 of the new magazine it says  "Coming Soon"  Summer Bay Resorts Crown Club    it mentions being an exclusive points based club avail. to Summer Bay Resort owners only. "use your annual allotment of points for reservations *WITHIN* the collection of Summer Bay Resorts. " now I'm not sure if they are going to have their own internal point sytem or this is for RCI Points Owners???    as a weeks owner in Las Vegas only, and not an RCI member. I sure hope they are planning an internal exchange program. especialy at the rate they seem to be aquiring properties!   RT


----------



## anne1125 (Aug 24, 2008)

I got my magazine.  Nice!

Still wish we get something about the deed.  I emailed the company that handled the exchanging of the deeds but have not had a response.

Anne


----------



## roadtriper (Aug 24, 2008)

*Paper Jungle*



anne1125 said:


> I got my magazine.  Nice!
> 
> Still wish we get something about the deed.  I emailed the company that handled the exchanging of the deeds but have not had a response.
> 
> Anne



Hi Anne, 
I agree, it would be nice to have an answer.  I was told this is the largest Real Estate transfer in history. not sure if they were talking LV History? Nevada history?  or just Real Estate history?   But with  25.000 +/- deeds at the old resort  and 32,000 +/- deeds at the Desert Club  plus all the paperwork involved with each transfer, I can just imagine they are up to their A$$es in Paperwork    and I  Bet that the Clark County NV. Recorder is going to have to put on additional staff to just get it all recorded in a reasonable timeframe. It's also unknown if the actual deeds will be sent to us by Summer bay, or will they be sent by the County Recorder?

I've been watching for activity on the recorders site and there were a couple hundred documents recorded around the 4/29/08 date. (that's when the deal between Harrah's and Summer Bay closed.)  and there have been some couple hundred deeds etc. recorded just within the past few weeks.  but I can't make head nor tails of them as there are too many different LLC's  Corp's etc 
they are probably new sales done since the xfer. and maybe some forclosures etc.  RT


----------



## Mimi (Aug 24, 2008)

I would be very surprised if weeks owners would have access to Summer Bay point properties in other locations. This is leverage for them to have us convert to points. There is not enough incentive for me, however, since any trades for us would be preferably in Hawaii, which I can get with Trading Places...not RCI. I'll keep that conversion money for quality vacations, thank you very much. :rofl:


----------



## gravityrules (Aug 30, 2008)

Mimi,

Here is the quote from the previously mentioned magazine (and what I suspect is the reason for Volume 1 Issue 1 of 'Lifestyles') ...

_In addition to all the great benefits that Summer Bay Resorts owners receive, we will soon offer Summer Bay Resorts owners an exclusive point based club - *Summer Bay Resorts Crown Club*.

Summer Bay Resorts Crown Club is an exclusive club open to Summer Bay Resorts owners only.  It offers our owners additional flexibility to make reservations that fit even the most hectic lifestyle, including weekly or daily reservations. 
Take advantage of this benefit and use your annual allotment of points for reservations within the collection of Summer Bay Resorts.

....   After you have explored all of Summer Bay Resorts diverse locations, take your adventures a step further with RCI's access to over 3,800 resorts worldwide. ...

_ 

A points based club for a handful of properties or is it just RCI points?  IMHO, in either case the only thing in this for weeks owners is likely to be a conversion sales pitch.


----------



## JoeMO (Sep 15, 2008)

*More Points*

Maybe I am the last person to know this but when I was awarded my SB RCI Points they gave me the new higher amount.


----------



## dwsupt (Sep 15, 2008)

I might be able to shed some light on the SB property in Clarksville Mo. SB accuired a campground company which dabbled in condo rentals as well as campgrounds. It is now known as Midwest Family Resorts & Travel. They have property in Missouri, as well as Litchfield, IL and Colana, IL (both campgrounds) headquarters is in St. Louis, Mo. Anyway, the Missouri property was highly developed prior to bankruptcy at which time SB. took over. You read about shady TS deals on here, the camground business is not much better. The rumor is that the former owner bought the MO property from a drug sale. Complete with helicopter pad and horse stables. Through a process that spanned over 20 years, the former owner did little development but would milk the dues from the members and then file bankruptcy. Seven years later guess what? you guessed he'd file again. Finally a federal judge had enough and forced the sale to a third party-SBR the rest is history being written.


----------

